# HMI Adapter



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

eine frage, was kann man alles mit einem HMI adapter ansteuern (auch S7 ?)

wie sieht der preis eines HMI adapters aus? 


mfg mikki


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2006)

Meines Wissens nach war der HMI-Adapter eine eingeschränkte Variante des PC-Adapters. Eingecshränkt deshalb, weil ein spezielles (HMI-)Protokoll implementiert war, das nur für B&B-Systeme verwendet werden konnte, d.h. ein Adapter ohne Programmierfunktionalität. Dieser Adapter war preislich auch etwas günstiger als die volle Variante und ist mittlerweile bei Siemens aus dem Programm genommen worden. Ansonsten kann das Teil nur von den Systemen verwendet werden, die das HMI-Protokoll unterstützen. Welche das im Einzelnen sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Weder lidnodave noch unser AGLink hat eine Unterstützung für diese Adapter integriert. Eine freie Verwendung ist somit fraglich.
Wenn es um die Neuanschaffung eines Adapters für eine feststehende Applikation geht, dann einfach unter http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/hmi.htm schauen. Ansonsten würde ich unbedingt mindestens den PC-Adapter empfehlen.


----------

